

The Chinese Military Is a Paper Dragon - smacktoward
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/8a12e8ef7edc

======
cafard
It is a hypothesis that it would be expensive to test thoroughly.

Sixty-plus years ago, the PLA was not as well armed as it must be today, but
it inflicted a great deal of damage on US and allied forces in Korea. Thirty-
plus years ago it did not do a good job on its incursion into Vietnam. But it
may then have been impaired by the effects of the Cultural Revolution.

------
damian2000
Sorry, but this comes across as propaganda written by a pro-Japan lobbyist.

